# D-Link DIR 685



## NewsBytes (Dec 30, 2009)

The D-Link DIR 685 Router is a high-end feature-rich router. It has a smooth finish and a 3.2-inch LCD screen, making it one of the better looking routers in the market.
 
The D-Link DIR 685 comes with two USB ports for external storage devices and it also has a slot to attach a 2.5-inch SATA hard drive (up to 500 GB) on its rear side. It can also be used as a photo frame although we would have liked a larger screen to better suit that purpose, like the one on the Transcend PF810 Digital Ph...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

